

Video of evolved virtual creatures (Karl Sims' genetic algorithms in Lisp from 1994) - csl
http://www.archive.org/details/sims_evolved_virtual_creatures_1994

======
ciscoriordan
Awesome, I loved how multiple different types of movement evolved in the water
creatures -- propellers, snake-like swimming, arm strokes, etc.

I think it would be great if someone used a modern video game engine to do
similar experiments on current hardware.

